# Tomato Sauce?



## Turando (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering what 'Tomato Sauce' actually is when a recipe calls for a can of tomato sauce. What we call tomato sauce Americans call ketchup I think. How would I make tomato sauce at home?

Also is tomato puree what we call tomato paste? Thick red concentrated stuff? 

Thankyou!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2007)

The tomato puree sounds right.

You can find tomato sauce in stores....peeled, seeded pureed tomatoes.


----------



## Turando (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,

Where I live we don't have cans of tomato sauce. So tomato sauce is just pureed whole tomatoes? 

Thankyou!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2007)

yes, but peeled and the seeds removed.  definately not ketchup.


----------



## Turando (Jul 12, 2007)

Thankyou  I was hoping it was something simple.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2007)

By the way, if you can get Roma tomatoes, those are the best.  I grow them just for this purpose.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 12, 2007)

In the US we can get in the can: whole tomaotes, diced tomato, crushed tomato, tomato puree, tomato paste. The best are saved for the whole tomato. Those with "field damage or blemish" find there way to the other forms. It gives one a variety of cooking choices. In general, out of season, and for cooking purposes, the canned product is quite fine. Usually very rich and sweet.  Ketchup is a "sauce" made with vinegar, sugar and spices.  btw, that kitty with the helmet is from New Jersey, the tomato state!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Turando, if you could give us an idea of where you live we could give you some better ideas because tomato paste is just a concentrate of tomatoes not anything like tomato sauce ketchup on the other hand has spices,sugar etc a whole different ingredient.Also what are wanting to make? There may be other ideas.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2007)

This page on European Condiments will explain the geographic differences.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 13, 2007)

Have noticed in our supermarkets (US) one can buy cans of 'Tomato Sauce'.  It tastes sorta like a spaghetti sauce without the spices.  Will often though use the canned tomatoes (in various forms) and, perhaps, tomao puree.


----------

